# Who is following Elenin?



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I just found out about it a couple nights ago , but been reading up on everything I can find on it. Kinda scary , Seems there are a few theorys . One being it will hit earth one source says nov 2011 the other says oct16th 2011, another source says it will miss earth no closer then 20,000,000 miles from earth , and another source says tehy have found DNA in the meteorite and feel this is alien controlled . Not sure where I sit with this , I sure hope it misses though. there are a few you tube videos that show where they project it to hit and really would be bad no matter where you are. Whats your thought on this ? scared? or no?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I think that the earth is so huge and has been here for so long, that we have no idea what used to happen and just saying it off the last 1000 years is not really that smart. Who knows if during pre-ice age if the weather was not just as weird the years leading up to it. Plus who are we as humans to say we are the only ones out here, how can we say in the entire universe there is no other life forms out there. We would be pompous jerks to think that IMO. I guess I am not really scared, Its just life and there have always been things you cant control in life, why would the environment be different. have you read the book World War Z? GREAT book, you should check it out. Its being made into a movie now, but the book was totally eye opening at the theory.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The only thing I fear is humans rioting because they are scared lol. We be planning for a Zombie Apocalypse at my house so we will be ready for hostile aliens too


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> The only thing I fear is humans rioting because they are scared lol. We be planning for a Zombie Apocalypse at my house so we will be ready for hostile aliens too


haha thats true. fear is far worse than reality. and as long as your house is on stilts you will be good


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I dont get those type of people who let fear make them act out. I think people just look for excuses now to riot and act out of control. just like the riots we had here downtown this year when the canucks lost apparently they were going to riot if we won or lost just stupid. 
Wish the gov't could be honest and tell people what to expect but cause of people like that they feel they cant or it will raise panic.
I do believe we arent the only ones in the universe its just way to big to be the only living things here. Not sure how I feel about the meteor still been reading it and trying to shuffle through the extremists write ups on it and there interpretation of what will happen and find the actual facts { the ones allowed to be online and not hiden from public} I hope it doesnt hit but there isnt much anyone can do if it is so no need to panic and go crazy over it. 
Maybe people should use this to live the lifes they want too now and stop putting things off , I know thats how im thinking lately. 

LMAO @ zombie attack.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I hope not, I would have just had my baby on the Oct one!!!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

thats what World War Z is about, how officials all the world knew zombies were coming and did nothing until it was too late. Spread all rumors and lies about the zombies and made people think they could beat them. They finally realized they needed to be honest with people, but it was too late, zombies had attacked everywhere and everyone was getting infected. Cuba was the place to be. In the book, Cuba becomes the new super power because they already had walls in place to isolate from the attacks from being so a part from the world now. and Canada was the place to be cause Zombies cant move in the cold. Angel, I'm just coming to your place if we get attacked  lol Holly I think aliens would like the heat too so watch your back lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ames said:


> haha thats true. fear is far worse than reality. and as long as your house is on stilts you will be good


We are going underground


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

apparently most of the politicians and big military commanders are going underground as well lol. Probhave a 5 star hotelalready built down there ,no wonder noone knows where the tax dollars go.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

see Zombies can dig, but cant climb..... I am going up lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They wanna take on my 15 foot thick steel/concrete walls they go right ahead and try. 

When they chew your stilts down you best haul butt to my house lmao!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

haha if I can make it there, I'm golden lol


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't know where to stand on this one.
Part of me says, "Well of COURSE there's something else out there"
but... could just be part of the universe, and that's the way it goes. 
From a biblical standpoint though, I don't think the end of times are on us quite yet. Revelations predicted much worse than what's happened thus far.

But when the zombies come, I'm heading to Texas! My friend Billy has this Zombie Apocalypse thing down pat.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Just found this article....dated Sept. 14th.
Comet Elenin is Now Fading Away

And this video....




!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

ames said:


> I think that the earth is so huge and has been here for so long, that we have no idea what used to happen and just saying it off the last 1000 years is not really that smart. Who knows if during pre-ice age if the weather was not just as weird the years leading up to it. Plus who are we as humans to say we are the only ones out here, how can we say in the entire universe there is no other life forms out there. We would be pompous jerks to think that IMO. I guess I am not really scared, Its just life and there have always been things you cant control in life, why would the environment be different. have you read the book World War Z? GREAT book, you should check it out. Its being made into a movie now, but the book was totally eye opening at the theory.


we know how the weather used to be, we also know the earth is still realling from the catastrophe of being hit by a meteorite.

organisms on from meteorites is also nothing new, its been discovered for awhile now.

yall should read nasa newsletters, astronomy magazine and popular science....did you know humans made a black hole (singularity). weve also made temperatures hotter than the hottest super nova.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

MamaTank said:


> Just found this article....dated Sept. 14th.
> Comet Elenin is Now Fading Away
> 
> And this video....
> Harbingers of prophecy 2011 - earth shattering events on the horizon - YouTube!


Ya i had found that info as well but then other info contradicts it and says nasa tried to cover it up and started that rumor. There are astrologists in austria and russia who have taken pictures of elenin since this rumor started and said that its false and infact still together and has deteriorated like nasa claims it has. I think what nasa puts out there has to be taken with a grain of salt , they obviously arent going to be honest if it starts panic.

I dont think the end of the world is yet , Ithink earth is in its last stage oof life yes but i think there is another 100-200 years left.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Ya i had found that info as well but then other info contradicts it and says nasa tried to cover it up and started that rumor. There are astrologists in austria and russia who have taken pictures of elenin since this rumor started and said that its false and infact still together and has deteriorated like nasa claims it has. I think what nasa puts out there has to be taken with a grain of salt , they obviously arent going to be honest if it starts panic.
> 
> *I dont think the end of the world is yet , Ithink earth is in its last stage oof life yes but i think there is another 100-200 years left*.


unless the earth is completely destroyed i would say life has at least 1 mil or so, possibly more. imo humans will be extinct in 200 years but that doesnt stop everything else from growing. what ever gets its turn in the spotlight- i hope treats its only environment better than the talking monkeys have


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

It's on fb too....
Comet Elenin | Facebook

And there was just another Earthquake.
A 5.6 in Japan. About... oh, 30 minutes ago. 
Things really aren't getting any better. But I'm also not going to freak out over it, just following it, because it's kind of interesting.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I've been secretly training Sasha for a zombie apocalypse every day since I got her. She's ready. I'll go and live in times square and find a red mustang. As long as nobody cooks my bacon I'mm be OK.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

jmejiaa said:


> I've been secretly training Sasha for a zombie apocalypse every day since I got her. She's ready. I'll go and live in times square and find a red mustang. As long as nobody cooks my bacon I'mm be OK.


Lol don't mess with no zombie's girl thou...they can get real nasty


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> i've been secretly training sasha for a zombie apocalypse every day since i got her. She's ready. I'll go and live in times square and find a red mustang. As long as nobody cooks my bacon i'mm be ok.


lolllllllllll


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

jmejiaa said:


> I've been secretly training Sasha for a zombie apocalypse every day since I got her. She's ready. I'll go and live in times square and find a red mustang. As long as nobody cooks my bacon I'mm be OK.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: 
That's what I'm talking about.


----------

